# Help needed: Uber driver online form



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,
I'm trying to use the following form and become an Uber approved driver. However, I don't have my own car and when I upload my docs in the first section of the below form, it requires me to choose an option from the second part, that's "I need a vehicle". But when it opens the rental car websites, they say I must be an approved Uber driver before I can rent!  chicken and eggs

Anyone who has tried this or know where I may find an answer?!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Have you got your personal documents uploaded OK?


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Have you got your personal documents uploaded OK?


Yes, but it doesn't allow me to proceed to the next page and says "make sure you've uploaded all documents". So, the first three items all ticked and the only problem must be the second part.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

ubernotes said:


> Yes, but it doesn't allow me to proceed to the next page and says "make sure you've uploaded all documents". So, the first three items all ticked and the only problem must be the second part.


Into the green light hub.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

MatthewJ's answer in https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-registering-to-become-uber-driver.218049/#post-3283069 looks like a winner...


----------

